# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Klachten van de gal

## Loes

Ik heb wel wat vragen wat de galstenen betreft ???
Wat waren bij jullie de klachten ook ontlasting.
Ik loop al 9 mnd met klachten en op de echo niets te zien althans toen nog niet.
Ik ga terug naar de huisarts wat mijn hele leven staat op zijn kop ik ben steeds moe enz.
Eerst dacht de huisarts de overgang ook dit heb ik laten onderzoeken maar nee.
Ik heb inmiddels wel wat onderzoeken achter de rug maar ik ben er vrijwel zeker van dat het de galblaas is.
Ik ben begonnen met gele ontlasting en steken boven in de rug gevolgd door maag zuur nu heb ik een dof gevoel rechts boven in de buik en de ontlasing was vandag donker groen.
Ik hoef maar wat te eten of drinken en ja dan heb ik het gevoel alsof een elastiek onder mijn rib kast zich aanspant.
Ik heb wel een ct gehad maar die was voor de lever, en die is ok.
Help want ik word er overspannen van.

sorry maar ik heb het bericht eerst verkeerd geplaast :Frown:

----------

